# Long Haired or Short?



## EBHamilton (Oct 30, 2013)

We are looking into a puppy that is AKC reg. but has the long plushy coat. Does it matter what type of coat they have? I know most people prefer the normal short thick coat, but is it bad they she has the long? Sorry if this is a stupid question! We are new to the GSD world!


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

Long of long-coated GSD owners and lovers here! Nothing wrong with it unless you count more grooming needs lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

All I have ever owned is longstock GSD's.

Their coats are much softer and they shed much less on a daily basis in my experience. However, when they blow their coats, it's unbelievable...you'd never guess they had so much fur. Good thing it's just a couple times a year.

It's a personal preference but regardless of what type of coat they have....they are all great!

Good luck and enjoy


----------

